

Machine Learning: a Love Story (video) - mattgratt
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Machine-Learning

======
user24
Took me till 4 minutes in to realise the slides are shown below. (I have a
small screen)

------
rphlx
Where's the promised math? Very little technical content here. Off to find a
book..

